# [Vsftpd] utilisateurs virtuels

## bouyafa

Bonjour

Je cherche une documentation à jour de vsftpd.

J'avais déjà installé vsftpd sans trop de mal, avec un gestion d'utilisateurs virtuels, tout fonctionnait.

Je souhaite aujourd'hui remettre ce service en place sur une machine, mais là j'ai quelques soucis ...

Mon but est d'utiliser des utilisateurs virtels dans un premier temps, le tout sur SSL. Pas d'utilsateurs anonymes.

Ma conf :

 *Quote:*   

> dirmessage_enable=YES
> 
> #banner_file=/etc/vsftpd/vsftpd.banner
> 
> chown_uploads=YES
> ...

 

Pour la création des utilisateurs : 

/etc/vsftpd/filter.pl    (chmod +x filter.pl)

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> #! /usr/bin/perl -w 
> 
>  use strict; 
> ...

 

/etc/vsftpd/Makefile

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> passwd_ftp: /etc/vsftpd/cleartext
> 
>         touch $@
> ...

 

/etc/pam.d/vsftpd

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> auth    required pam_pwdfile.so pwdfile /etc/vsftpd/passwd_ftp 
> 
> account required pam_permit.so

 

C'est en gros la base de ce que je trouve sur plusieurs howto.

Mais lors d'une tentative de connection, et après validation du certificat par mon client ftp :

 *Quote:*   

> Statut :	Connexion établie, attente du message d'accueil...
> 
> Réponse :	220 (vsFTPd 3.0.2)
> 
> Commande :	AUTH TLS
> ...

 

Log de vsftpd : 

 *Quote:*   

> Sun Oct 20 10:12:37 2013 [pid 10058] DEBUG: Client "X.X.X.X", "Connection
> 
>  terminated without SSL shutdown - buggy client?" 

 

Je pencherai pour un mauvais /etc/pam.d/vsftpd mais sans certitudes ni solution.

Les droits sur le repertoire /home/ftp sont : 

```
drwxrwxrwx 2 ftp     ftp      4096  8 oct.  19:02 ftp
```

Je ne peux pas faire plus large pour tester la mise en place. 

Merci.

----------

## bouyafa

up ? 

 :Confused: 

----------

## StinGer_Uesugi

Je n'avais pas vu ce problème, tu as bien fait de le remonter !   :Wink: 

J'ai un vsftpd qui fonctionne comme tu le veux (mais sur une CentOS). Je n'ai pas le temps de regarder là, mais je repasse et je regarde ça. Je me souviens effectivement avoir galéré avec le SSL...

----------

## StinGer_Uesugi

Bon j'ai mis plus de temps que prévu mais me revoilà.

Il semble y avoir un problème avec les mots de passes. Je pense qu'il manque une option dans le pam/d poru vsftpd : il n'est précisé à aucun endroit comment sont encryptés les mots de passe. Je ne sais pas si cela est normal ou pas, j'utilise personnellement un backend MySQL. Vérifie bien que la commande crypt et ton script Perl fournissent le même hash. (Je ne code pas en Perl donc je ne connais pas les détails de sa commande crypt.)

Essaie de te connecter sans SSL dans un premier temps.

Si ça fonctionne sans SSL et que ça bug dès que tu actives SSL, j'ai deux choses à te proposer. D'abord, dans ma config, j'ai l'autorité, la clé et le certificat tous ensemble dans un fichier crt et je n'ai que l'option rsa_cert_file de définie, rsa_private_key_file étant commentée. Au départ, j'ai fait comme toi, mais je ne sais pas pourquoi, ça ne fonctionne pas. Après, en terme de sécurité, je me demande ce que ça vaut, j'avoue ne pas mettre pencher suffisamment correctement sur le sujet.

Après, j'ai une autre option dans ma config, et je me souviens que j'avais eu pas mal de truc louche avant de l'ajouter :

```
require_ssl_reuse=NO

```

Regarde si cela change quelque chose.

Voilà, j'espère que ça t'aidera.   :Wink: 

----------

